
Airbus plans to test an “electronic nose” device that uses biological cells - MobileVet
https://www.ft.com/content/f699050f-80cc-4efc-924d-82acc1572a08
======
MobileVet
Non-paywalled summary article: [https://www.engadget.com/airbus-bomb-sniffing-
konku-biologic...](https://www.engadget.com/airbus-bomb-sniffing-konku-
biological-cells-090530551.html)

